# Grades of grind



## 2blackrooks (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi all

can anyone explain or point me in the right direction of different grinds for different coffee makers. I have a expresso maker/steamer, Stove top coffee maker and a Cafetiere


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at this - will give you an idea.

http://www.ineedcoffee.com/03/coffeegrind/


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You can use the same grind for all three, *IF* you can control the silt. Secondary filtering via an Aeropress can be handy (if the cafetiere is a 1-2mug volume).

Normally for moka pot & cafetiere I use what would be described as medium to fine drip. Don't stir the cafetiere after initial fill & wetting, don't press the plunger down - sink any grinds at the end of brew, wait a little, then pour through the mesh (holding the lid in place so it doesn't fall out). I tend to grind "just coarse enough" to prevent the need for secondary filtering.


----------

